# how to get correct temperatures



## dexter123 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi guys we are picking up our baby beardie tomorrow. we are trying to get the temperatures correct ready for him but we are having difficulties so need some help please, at the moment the cool end is 83.7 and his basking spot is 140.55. this is his daytime temps as we are trying to sort that out before we change the settings so it goes to night time. we have moved the probes about and we have lowered his basking spot. any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh my, that's a little toasty!
How big is the vivarium and what strength is the bulb?
I am assuming that the bulb is on a thermostat? Moving the thermostat probe closer to the basking spot SHOULD give the desired effect of the bulb having to put in less work to get to temp!


----------



## dexter123 (Sep 5, 2015)

hi the viv is 4ft the bulb is 150w. it is on a thermostat. thanks


----------



## dexter123 (Sep 5, 2015)

the cool end is correct now but the basking spot is at 129.2 im trying to upload a pic of viv but not sure how


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html
:2thumb:


----------



## dexter123 (Sep 5, 2015)

thanks i will have a look tomorrow, we still cant get temps right i give up its either too hot or too cold i dont know whether it needs a 100w bulb instead of 150w


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

dexter123 said:


> thanks i will have a look tomorrow, we still cant get temps right i give up its either too hot or too cold i dont know whether it needs a 100w bulb instead of 150w


You can try a bulb with less wattage!
But I'd advise holding off on the new arrival for a day or two if you can, just until temps are right


----------



## dexter123 (Sep 5, 2015)

hi ive just said to hubby maybe try a lower wattage bulb what would you reccommend. im going to ring the shop tomorrow and see what they say, they seem pretty clued up. the cool end is correct at 84 its just the basking spot its either in the 90,s or 140,s i keep moving the probe about but just cant get it right. if we put the probe in the cool side where most places we have looked says to do it goes too hot if we put it further down tank goes too cold. if we delay in having him it will have to be a week as by the time hubby finishes work they are closed. its so frustrating. ive now put it just over 1/4 down the cool side and its 84.1 cool and basking 113.2


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

dexter123 said:


> hi ive just said to hubby maybe try a lower wattage bulb what would you reccommend. im going to ring the shop tomorrow and see what they say, they seem pretty clued up. the cool end is correct at 84 its just the basking spot its either in the 90,s or 140,s i keep moving the probe about but just cant get it right. if we put the probe in the cool side where most places we have looked says to do it goes too hot if we put it further down tank goes too cold. if we delay in having him it will have to be a week as by the time hubby finishes work they are closed. its so frustrating. ive now put it just over 1/4 down the cool side and its 84.1 cool and basking 113.2


It's almost there! To be honest youngsters can take it that warm... but I'd be inclined to try get it just a few degrees cooler just in case. Even a couple of centimetres further away from the basking spot might let it hit that sweet spot.
Have you tried putting the thermostat on a slightly lower setting? Seems a little silly but sometimes giving it a tweak can make all the difference.
I think I use a 60W bulb and it got to 95f (a little cooler than what you need but I don't keep beardies!) with ease... perhaps a 60W is worth a try?


----------



## dexter123 (Sep 5, 2015)

i give up it went back up to 140,s hubby going to tweek thermostat he has put it to 80 in the cool end would that be ok. will see what that does


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Instead of just moving the thermostat probe have you tried moving the basking spot or bulb closer or further away from each other? Also if you can't get the environment correct do not get the inhabitant.



Gavin.


----------



## dexter123 (Sep 5, 2015)

No I won't get him until the temps are correct. We have already tried that and
Still have problems it's on 106.2 now but now the cold end is 81.1 is that too cold


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

dexter123 said:


> No I won't get him until the temps are correct. We have already tried that and
> Still have problems it's on 106.2 now but now the cold end is 81.1 is that too cold


To be honest I wouldn't be concerned about the cool end unless it was something silly like in the 60s. With the viv as large as it is the beardie will find its cool spot!
106f is good if you can keep it there. 105-110f is the general advice I believe so you're within that range.


----------



## dexter123 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for your help we have now got it to 110 and 81 but the basking temp went up to 113 and has just dropped to 109 so keeping an eye on it for a bit. I'm so tired we have been up until 1am getting his viv ready once getting back from work having tea and sorting kids out. I'm sure we will get there. Never had this problem when we have had them before just put everything in and all was good


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

dexter123 said:


> Thanks for your help we have now got it to 110 and 81 but the basking temp went up to 113 and has just dropped to 109 so keeping an eye on it for a bit. I'm so tired we have been up until 1am getting his viv ready once getting back from work having tea and sorting kids out. I'm sure we will get there. Never had this problem when we have had them before just put everything in and all was good


Bless you, I hope everything stays stable for you and your arrival can move in!
The odd temperature fluctuation shouldn't be a massive problem as long as the fluctuations aren't massive. It's never a constant temperature in the wild and if it's too hot for them, they'll just find somewhere cooler.
You'll always get that one viv that makes you want to pull your hair out! It was a nightmare getting my Tokay's viv to stay at a stable temperature but I got there in the end after a few hours of growling and thermometer-watching :blush:


----------



## dexter123 (Sep 5, 2015)

We have been trying to get the temp right since about 3pm. It's fluctuating now between 109 and 113


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I still wouldn't get the lizard this weekend and would instead monitor the temperatures over the next week and then get it. Your house may be getting cooler right now and this could be a factor in the temperature in side the vivarium. As for the cool end temps being too low at 80f - I personally think that is too high. But it seems to be the norm for most beardie keepers. I try my hardest to keep every species with a cool end heat of around 75f but trying to get that will probably cause havoc for most.

Just out of interest how long have you had the vivarium and it's contents? Also how long did you monitor the temps of the other vivariums you have had?



Gavin.


----------



## dexter123 (Sep 5, 2015)

We reserved our beardie bank holiday Monday ( last Monday) and ordered tithe viv that night and it came wed we put it together wed night did his skate flooring Thursday night and electrics last night. It's been a while since we had our last beardie a but from what u can remember we never had this problem. Once it was set up we got the temp pretty much straight away


----------



## beardiejo30 (Sep 2, 2015)

sorry to jump in on someone elses post, i have just got a new beardie, im just wondering when i turn lights out, do i need to turn basking light out too


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

beardiejo30 said:


> sorry to jump in on someone elses post, i have just got a new beardie, im just wondering when i turn lights out, do i need to turn basking light out too


Everything needs turning off at night so the beardie can distinguish between the day and night cycle. 8am-8pm seems to be the time when a lot of people have their UV and heating on.


----------



## Neidr (Jan 10, 2011)

What are you measuring the temperature with? A digital/infra red thermometer or a dial one?
And what kind of thermostat are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

